# Silencers; I'm sorry but I have to ask this.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Silencers, example





 (that was a nice shot by the way, and that demonstration sells me. For the pellet to get that far and true, it can't be wiggling around through the air.)

They must be totally illegal in the States, because there are no search results on the Net. Is this right? When I was shopping online I found a really nice PCP that had a carbon-fiber silencer. If I managed to get that one, it would just be jail bait, right? The Whisper obviously has a silencer, but they are getting away with it, or the rigid baffles just don't qualify as a real silencer. No silencers available, right?

Is the BATF really that concerned about silencers on air rifles? I don't ever want to get myself canned, I would rather die, and I actually worry that at any time, I could be fraudulently penned. It happens.

Roger


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Roger...OK... I'll admit I'm slow. :withstupid: 
You're a troll! uke:
I should have picked that up when you lamented about your time on a reptilian forum.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Roger,don't ask don't tell,kinda a gray area.Basically if its factory installed and not removable fine, if you cobble something up that could be put on a real firearm bad dog.Frank C.


----------

